# Why Mewtwo isn't in Brawl.



## Rockman! (Jan 31, 2010)

=D


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 31, 2010)

DAMN YOU, LUCARIO


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 31, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA IT MADE ME ROFL


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2010)

Sure is c*old* in here.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 31, 2010)

Stop with the Brawl in the family topics.


----------



## Zex (Jan 31, 2010)

nawt tat funny.

but.
ok.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 31, 2010)

You guys are still going on about this?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 31, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Sure is c*old* in here.


^^


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 31, 2010)

old comic is old.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't care if it is old still funny though not the best one out there 

My only criticism  is that mewtwo looks way to bony to be all that filling...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 1, 2010)

I miss Mewtwo... He may not be as hot as Lucario, but he was awesome... ;-;



M̔̂͗̀ͯ̌̐͌̄̍͜͟҉̪̱̦̗̞̠̝̲͖̘̪͖̥̻̥ͅE̴͇̥̣̠̺͎̠͎̩͉͎̗̜͙̖̺̪̲ͮ̓̄ͬ͗͝ͅW̄͛͒ͧ̂̍̏͝҉͉̘͓̰͎͎͈͓̱̮̲̠ͅT͌̂̉̒̇̑̓̈́͑̾̍͛ͤ̆̓ͭ̿̚͏̡͇͔̻͙͖͓̟͘̕W̎ͤ̎̇̅ͣ͗̚͏̠̪͕͉̱̤̜̮͍̥͍̬̟̥̕͢͟Oͮ͂̊̃̈́ͦͣͣ̄̑ͬ͑ͦͮ̉̇̅̑́̚͏̛̞̳̘̫̫̬͉͓ ̧̧̢̺̻͖̯͇͕͙ͧ͊̍͌̃̑͗ͧ̉̿̇̏̅͗̈͊S̴̭̲͓͉̹̠̝̺̘͔̜̩̳ͮͫ̎͌̈̎͋ͯ͋̄̂ͪ̋͒͆̏͛̾̚͡͝ͅH̸̶͉̜͈̤͍̎͌͆̌̿ͭ͆͆͑̂̏̄̑ͭ̒Ă̸̮̱̱͚̙͓̮̲͐ͩͫ̈̔̓̄͌ͫ̄̅̐̍́͢͟L̋̿͑̑͛ͩ͌̕͏̷̡̨̟̱̪̤͓̭L̯͈̺̙̟͎͎͉̦ͭͦ͛ͩ̇͐̈́̐ͣͧ̈̓̕̕͝͡ͅ ̢̨̥̝̙̯͙̹̯̠̗̥͚̝̪̘͉̪͚ͪͧͧ͢͜͝H̸̵̢͍͉͖̜̜̝͓̥̭̯̥̣̩̖̹̞͋͌̌ͤ̀͌́͞ͅA̰̟̱͖̖̹͚̻͇̝̱͉̼̺͍̮̅ͩ́ͪͭ͒ͣͪ̉̆̆̾͜͜͠V̢̡̱̙̱͍͙̤̜̰͔̪͔̂̄̇͑̄ͯͫ̎̓̃ͦͨ̾ͤ̐ͦ̚ͅẼ̬̹̭͇͚̲̲̬̥͎̖͍̬̦̻̮͖̰ͧͥ̃̆̀̏ͪ͒͟͢͢ ̴̘̞̲͎͔̪̝̦͈͔̪̰̗̖̜̝̤͌̇ͭ͌̔͒̂̓ͧ͂͐ͮ̔͠ͅH̭̗̱̗̘̳͈̘ͮ̏͊̅̃̿ͫ̕͘͢͢͝I̷̸̶͙̯̲͖͓͙͉̭͗̀ͭ͗̃ͨͧ̕͠S̢̺̹͚͓͈͖̬͖͎̥̮̤̣͖ͬ͑̌ͧͯ͑̔͟ ̶̵̷̻̙̟̬͎̘͑ͦͮͤͬ̇ͦ̓̔̑͊̑͗͒̈ͧ͊ͨ͜͝R̶̢̦͍̣̙̗̺̼̟͇̭̩̮̹̞͕͖̭̹̅͐̾̓̓͆͐̄͑̉ͪͩ́̚̕


----------



## easpa (Feb 1, 2010)

lolno.


----------



## Gunto (Feb 1, 2010)

I SO miss Mewtwo, he was my favorite character in Melee, with Bowser. Then that darn Ninja Dog took his place.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I miss Mewtwo... He may not be as hot as Lucario, but he was awesome... ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> M̔̂͗̀ͯ̌̐͌̄̍͜͟҉̪̱̦̗̞̠̝̲͖̘̪͖̥̻̥ͅE̴͇̥̣̠̺͎̠͎̩͉͎̗̜͙̖̺̪̲ͮ̓̄ͬ͗͝ͅW̄͛͒ͧ̂̍̏͝҉͉̘͓̰͎͎͈͓̱̮̲̠ͅT͌̂̉̒̇̑̓̈́͑̾̍͛ͤ̆̓ͭ̿̚͏̡͇͔̻͙͖͓̟͘̕W̎ͤ̎̇̅ͣ͗̚͏̠̪͕͉̱̤̜̮͍̥͍̬̟̥̕͢͟Oͮ͂̊̃̈́ͦͣͣ̄̑ͬ͑ͦͮ̉̇̅̑́̚͏̛̞̳̘̫̫̬͉͓ ̧̧̢̺̻͖̯͇͕͙ͧ͊̍͌̃̑͗ͧ̉̿̇̏̅͗̈͊S̴̭̲͓͉̹̠̝̺̘͔̜̩̳ͮͫ̎͌̈̎͋ͯ͋̄̂ͪ̋͒͆̏͛̾̚͡͝ͅH̸̶͉̜͈̤͍̎͌͆̌̿ͭ͆͆͑̂̏̄̑ͭ̒Ă̸̮̱̱͚̙͓̮̲͐ͩͫ̈̔̓̄͌ͫ̄̅̐̍́͢͟L̋̿͑̑͛ͩ͌̕͏̷̡̨̟̱̪̤͓̭L̯͈̺̙̟͎͎͉̦ͭͦ͛ͩ̇͐̈́̐ͣͧ̈̓̕̕͝͡ͅ ̢̨̥̝̙̯͙̹̯̠̗̥͚̝̪̘͉̪͚ͪͧͧ͢͜͝H̸̵̢͍͉͖̜̜̝͓̥̭̯̥̣̩̖̹̞͋͌̌ͤ̀͌́͞ͅA̰̟̱͖̖̹͚̻͇̝̱͉̼̺͍̮̅ͩ́ͪͭ͒ͣͪ̉̆̆̾͜͜͠V̢̡̱̙̱͍͙̤̜̰͔̪͔̂̄̇͑̄ͯͫ̎̓̃ͦͨ̾ͤ̐ͦ̚ͅẼ̬̹̭͇͚̲̲̬̥͎̖͍̬̦̻̮͖̰ͧͥ̃̆̀̏ͪ͒͟͢͢ ̴̘̞̲͎͔̪̝̦͈͔̪̰̗̖̜̝̤͌̇ͭ͌̔͒̂̓ͧ͂͐ͮ̔͠ͅH̭̗̱̗̘̳͈̘ͮ̏͊̅̃̿ͫ̕͘͢͢͝I̷̸̶͙̯̲͖͓͙͉̭͗̀ͭ͗̃ͨͧ̕͠S̢̺̹͚͓͈͖̬͖͎̥̮̤̣͖ͬ͑̌ͧͯ͑̔͟ ̶̵̷̻̙̟̬͎̘͑ͦͮͤͬ̇ͦ̓̔̑͊̑͗͒̈ͧ͊ͨ͜͝R̶̢̦͍̣̙̗̺̼̟͇̭̩̮̹̞͕͖̭̹̅͐̾̓̓͆͐̄͑̉ͪͩ́̚̕


----------

